# 64 Tempest Windshield Channel Repair Question



## Carms_64 (Nov 11, 2012)

About a year and a half ago, I posted asking for recommendations on how to repair the windshield channel on my Tempest. I'm finally starting to work on the thing now that I have space and have accumulated some tools.

This is my first autobody/welding experience, so there is a possibility that this might be kind of a hack job, but I'm trying to do it so I can maintain the semi-decent condition of the car and occasionally cruise it. Concourse restoration this is not.

I'm having some worries (not sure if they are founded or not) about the tolerances between the windshield and the channel. I'm having the windshield installed at my house when the work is done and all I can think of is what if I built out the frame too much and the windshield doesn't fit, or if I burned through the sheet metal too much and now the channel is weak, or if I don't get it to the correct shape it originally was and it looks like sh*t and leaks again and ends up rotten again in no time.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience or words of wisdom they can impart. Here are some pictures of what I've been up to. Hopefully it doesn't make anyone cringe too much.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

As long as you grind all that weld down and use an etching primer I don't see a problem. If you don't have a contour gauge to compare it to the left side make a template to make sure the contour is the same.

Did you make a patch or just fill with weld? I can see where you would just want to fill with weld but a patch may have imparted less heat in that area. It is a strong area though because of the curvature of the roof and the two 90 degree bends so you probably don't have any warpage on the roof panel (hopefully you didn't lay all that bead at once).

If you got it close the trim will cover any gaps. You can install the trim clips with screws if you had to eliminate any due to the rust. On my car I had to "remake" almost 50% of the pass A pillar so I can sympathize.


----------



## Carms_64 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the response alkygto. That puts me a little more at ease.

I have been making small patch pieces for the rot holes I squared up with filing. Then my welds have been lots of tacks, then overlapping them to make sure there is material around the seam. 

The burn through spots luckily have not gotten bigger than a pea. Then it's the sometimes eldless seeming cycle of weld, cool, weld, cool, grind, make sure it's seems solid and is filled, repeat. 

Many of the trim clips were rusted away. I don't know how the trim was holding on. I bought new ones and the screws and most of the screw holes look to be in good shape.

Safelite is putting the windshield in for me. They have a strict "no filler" policy, so I need to get good welds and clean everything up nice. Anyone have any experience with Safelite and a classic car windshield?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I did. Technician did an excellent job. :thumbsup:

You'll want to paint the car or at least cut that area in with paint before the windshield is install so not sure how they would know if there was filler in there or not? I would minimize use of filler in that area anyway but it isn't like the technician installing it will be going around the perimeter with a magnet. 

My only complaint about my new windshield is the curvature is off a little at the top, the new one has more curve to it but not enough that anyone would notice and the trim covers it anyway. Just took a little more sealer to fill the gap. That said it is soooooooo much nicer looking out a clear windshield than my old hazy, rock chipped, wiper scratched 45 year old piece of glass. Amazing difference.


----------



## Carms_64 (Nov 11, 2012)

That is good news! I've made some more progress. I feel like my skills are improving as I go. My patches are bigger and easier to work with. The crap metal I'm removing makes me realize anything (even my level of repair) would be better than what was there. Here are a couple of the latest pics.


----------

